# Benötige Hilfe zur wieder Aktivierung eines Kampfsimulator



## Isklar (25. Mai 2017)

Hallo Leute,

ich hoffe das ich hier richtig bin. Ich würde mich freuen von jemanden Hilfe zu bekommen mir das Script wieder zum laufen zu bekommen. 

https://github.com/gwangyi/UCraftSim

Wenn jemand das für mich übernehmen wird, werde ich mich auch gerne erkenntlich zeigen.

Gruß Isklar


----------

